# problemi s net interfeisami pojalusta podskajite

## alex1234

problema nikak ne mogu ponyat' shto proishodit ni odin setevo' interfeice ne otvechaet na ping daje 127.0.0.1

prietom progonyayu iptables -F i iptables -X

tabliza routing obolutno defoltnaya bez izmeneni'

posovetu'te na shto mne nado posmotret' shto ya mog upustit' takogo shto blokiruet mne pingi

pingi pitayus' delat' zaloginivshis' napryamuyu v komp

pojalusta virucha'te podskajite gde ya oblajalsya

----------

## Sanches

а ifconfig что говорит?

----------

## alex1234

a on govorit shto vse podklyuchilos' vse ip polucheni prinyati i videleni vse karti i interfasi podnyati no nihrena ne otvechaet

ya obnarujil shto eto proishodit tolko kogda ya podklyuchayu adsl bez nego vse rabotaet vse otvechaet stoit mne tolko podklyuchitsya k adsl vse zameraet

podklyuchayus' s pomoshyu rp-pppoe skoree vsego ya gdeto shtoto vnem nepravelno opredelil 

kakaya ego nastro'ka mojet dat' tako' effekt ?

iptables obnulen.

----------

## Sanches

[/u]набери в консоле ifconfig и выложи сюда всё что он тебе написал.

Еще набери iptables -nL и посмотри что написано в строках:

Chain INPUT (policy accept)

Chain FORWARD (policy accept)

Chain OUTPUT (policy [u]accept[u])

У тебя тоже самое??? Везде ACCEPT?

----------

## Sanches

 *alex1234 wrote:*   

> a on govorit shto vse podklyuchilos' vse ip polucheni prinyati i videleni vse karti i interfasi podnyati no nihrena ne otvechaet
> 
> ya obnarujil shto eto proishodit tolko kogda ya podklyuchayu adsl bez nego vse rabotaet vse otvechaet stoit mne tolko podklyuchitsya k adsl vse zameraet
> 
> podklyuchayus' s pomoshyu rp-pppoe skoree vsego ya gdeto shtoto vnem nepravelno opredelil 
> ...

 

С rp-pppoe ещё ни разу не работал, так что точно сказать не могу. Мне кажется что то с маршрутом связанно. А adsl то пингуется, сервак к которому ты подключаешься?

-------------------

Я до сих пор на dial-up сижу.  :Smile: 

----------

## alex1234

С rp-pppoe ещё ни разу не работал, так что точно сказать не могу. Мне кажется что то с маршрутом связанно. А adsl то пингуется, сервак к которому ты подключаешься?

-------------------

Я до сих пор на dial-up сижу.  :Smile: [/quote]

nifiga ne pinguet takoe vpechatlenie shto pinga zablokirovana vot toka ne ponyatno gde

----------

## alex1234

 *Sanches wrote:*   

> [/u]набери в консоле ifconfig и выложи сюда всё что он тебе написал.
> 
> Еще набери iptables -nL и посмотри что написано в строках:
> 
> Chain INPUT (policy accept)
> ...

 

da vse imenno tak i pishet

----------

## 046

У netfilter (iptables) есть не только таблица filter но и nat и mangle.

Там тоже accept?

iptables -nL -t nat

iptables -nL -t mangle

----------

## Sanches

Попробуй поискать ответ на opennet.ru В форум там напиши. Или linux.org.ru

----------

## Sanches

 *046 wrote:*   

> У netfilter (iptables) есть не только таблица filter но и nat и mangle.
> 
> Там тоже accept?
> 
> iptables -nL -t nat
> ...

 

Эти таблицы ни как не мешают. Дело в настройке rp-pppoe. У меня похожее дело было. Но там SuSE Linux стоял. Я так там и не разобрался почему так произошло. Где то мне кажется маршрут сбивается.

----------

## alex1234

ya nashel vihod iz polojeniya  :Smile: 

ya prostosnes rp-pppoe ster vse ego faili  potom postavil ego ponovo' i vse zarabotalo 

pochemu ne sprashiva'te sam ne znayu

spasibo vsem

----------

